# Crytek vor dem Aus - stecken Spiele "Made in Germany" in der Krise?



## MattiSandqvist (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek vor dem Aus - stecken Spiele "Made in Germany" in der Krise?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek vor dem Aus - stecken Spiele "Made in Germany" in der Krise?


----------



## oldsql-Triso (18. Juli 2014)

Irgendeiner wird das sinkende Schiff schon übernehmen... Glaube mehr will die Führungsebene eh nicht erreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2014)

von einer krise kann man wohl in der tat nicht sprechen, denn was nie wirklich existent war, kann auch nicht kriseln. 

es ist seit jeher ein absolutes trauerspiel, was sich in deutschland bezüglich spielentwicklung (nicht) abspielt.
von einigen (sehr) wenigen ausnahmen abgesehen, eben zb factor 5 und crytek, gibt bzw gab es doch kaum ein studio, das auch mal international auf sich aufmerksam machen konnte. und das in einem hochtechnisierten und videospieleverrückten land wie deutschland. das ist schon beinahe lächerlich. 

shin'en hätte man übrigens noch erwähnen können. da ist imho 'ne menge potential vorhanden.


----------



## weisauchnicht (18. Juli 2014)

finde ich sehr schön,das dieses free2play und konsolenschiff sinkt!
Aber wird wie immer niemand daraus lernen....


----------



## Phone (18. Juli 2014)

Crytek vor dem Aus - stecken Spiele "Made in Germany" in der Krise?

Wenn ich einfach mal von der überschrift ableite sage ich mal dass einfach schlechte Spiele und Abzocke  nicht so gut ankommen..
Da kann das Spiel auch aus Taiwan kommen.
Nur weil es jetzt mal ein deutsches Studio erwischt muss man kein Fass auf machen.
Es werden täglich kleine Studios geschlossen und jeden Monat gibt es ne News über ein größeres welches bald nicht mehr existieren wird.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2014)

War da nicht vor relativ kurzen nicht schon mal eine ähnliche News (ich meine irgendwann in den letzten 6 Monaten) ? Ja, jetzt fällt es mir ein, da fragte ich noch was mit Star Citizen passiert. Irgendwann in diesem Jahr.

Spielerisch sehe ich durch den Wegfall von Crytek keinen Verlust. Einzig um die Engine(Lizensen) und was daraus entsteht und entstehen könnte treuere ich.


----------



## Gwath (18. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Artikel.
Mein Traum war schon seit langem als Spieleentwickler zu arbeiten, aber je weiter ich mit meinem Master voranschreite, desto weniger habe ich Lust auf meinen Traum, weil ich mit ein paar Professoren darüber reden konnte.
Die Bezahlung ist im Vergleich zu Amiland-Entwicklern miserabel und das für so extrem viel Wissen in verschiedenen 3D-Programmen, Design, Anatomie, Architektur etc., was ein z.B. ein Modeler oder Level Designer mit sich bringen muss. (Bei meinem Prof haben die Angestellten etwa 1300 netto bekommen, da bin ich als Busfahrer geiler am Start und muss mein Hirn nicht anstrengen. Nichts gegen Busfahrer)
Okay, Geld ist nicht das wichtigste mögen viele sagen. Aber die Arbeitszeiten sind darauf aufgebaut, dass man auch am Wochenende weiter sitzt und abschuftet. Bei einem Traumberuf wäre das nicht schlimm, aber Privatleben sollte es schließlich auch geben.
Deutschland muss die Arbeitsplätze für Spieleentwickler attraktiver machen, dann kommen auch bessere Spiele.
So wie es für mich aussieht, bleibe ich wohl nach dem Master lieber weiter in der Agentur als Designer und habe mehr Aufstiegschancen, und Geld und entspannendere Arbeit, da ich nicht umziehen will.

P.S.: in Mainz bei mir um die Ecke haben ja früher related designs Anno gemacht, sind jetzt inzwischen weg


----------



## Theojin (18. Juli 2014)

Crytek ist halt Turbokapitalismus as its best. Aber da Karma ja bekanntermaßen eine *** ist, kommt halt sowas dabei raus. Wenn die einfach ihren Stiefel mit Crysis weiter durchgezogen hätten, die Qualität fernab von Grafik und Sound verbessert hätten, und eben nicht 30 Studios rund um den Globus aufgekauft, bzw. aufgemacht hätten, würde es Crytek heute vermutlich wesentlich besser gehen.

Aber wenn man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen kann...

Für mich ändert sich da recht wenig. Das einzige Projekt, was für mich mit der Engine interessant ist, ist Star Citizen, und die haben ihre Lizenz ja, bauen sowieso mehr als genug um, erweitern die Engine, haben ja auch schon Spezialisten, auch von Crytek, in ihren Reihen. Da mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2014)

mich würde wirklich mal eine tiefergehende recherche interessieren, woher zur hölle crytek die kohle für die ganzen übernahmen hatte und wie (bislang zumindest) die 800 angestellten bezahlt wurden.


----------



## Seebaer (18. Juli 2014)

"Siedler 7 ging lediglich rund 260.000 mal über die Ladentheke."

Ohne permanenten Onlinezwang hätte ich es gekauft.


----------



## Ensign (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn BlueByte denn wenigstens mal wieder ein echtes Siedler machen würde. Deises ganze Heldenzeug ist doch der letzte Scheiß.
Mit der Siedler-Reihe hat man Wuseln verbunden, man hat sich an den Leerlaufanimationen der Charaktere erfreut und die Landschaft sah toll aus. 
Heute hat man eine gute Grafik, aber kein Wuseln, kein Bauen, kein Zuschauen mehr. 
Und überhaupt hat sich Siedler über diese Landesgrenzen definiert - heute gibt's spezialisierte Sektoren...


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2014)

Ich denk mal Entwickler in Deutschland haben es einfach schwerer. Crytek wurde ja oft in der Presse als Killerspielhersteller brandmarkt.

Und bei den letzten deutschen Videospielpreisen wurden alle Firmen die "Killerspiele" produzieren disqualifiziert und nur noch Adventures und Strategiespiele und harmlose Spiele durften mitmachen.

Dazu kommt noch die ständige Gefahr der Beschlagnahmung hier in Deutschland oder man muss die Version extra anpassen.


----------



## kolb84 (18. Juli 2014)

Gute spiele aus Deutschland waren vor Crytek und erst recht während Crytek Mangelware. Also was solls. Lediglich um die Arbeitsplätze tut es einem leid.


----------



## Aglareba (18. Juli 2014)

Anno hat mit dem letzten Teil einfach das Problem gehabt, dass es eben kein wirkliches Anno mehr war. Es schönes Aufbaustrategiespiel, aber eben nicht Anno.
Die online Variante bedient sich ja auch eher nur dem Namen und nicht dem eigentlichen Aufbaukonzept.
Ich sehe gerade bei den Strategiespielen (Siedler fällt da auch drunter) ein großes Problem:
Die konzentrieren sich aktuell primär auf den online Markt oder auf abgespeckte Tablet-Versionen. Wäre es nicht besser, wenn sie wieder klassische offline-Versionen (PC & Mac) und vollständige Tablet-Spiele (kein F2P, sondern richtig zum kaufen & das normale Spiel mit allen Spielmodi u.a. Endlosspiele - die mobilen Prozessoren, z.B. beim iPad Air, würden das inzwischen locker schaffen) herausbringen würden?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juli 2014)

Crytek scheint einfach zu viel falsch gemacht zu haben. Recht aggressive Expansion und damit verbundene Investitionen, während sich ihre Spiele nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht hervorragend verkauft haben.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> während sich ihre Spiele nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht hervorragend verkauft haben.



wobei die verlinkten verkaufszahlen der crysis-reihe dann doch ein klein wenig untertrieben sind. 
aber wirkliche verkaufsschlager waren alle drei sicherlich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

Schade. Einfach nur schade. 

Ich konnte mit den "Crysis"-Spielen viel mehr anfangen als das was sonst im FPS-Genre reingeschmissen wird. Anspruchsvolles Egogeballer, adé...


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass Crytec einfach zu schnell zu groß  werden wollte. Das ist immer ein Risiko, weil die Kosten schnell  aus dem Ruder laufen. Dann braucht es nur ein, zwei Flops oder sich nur  mäßig verkaufende Titel und es ist Schicht im Schacht. Das ist aber kein  deutsches Phänomen sondern generell ein Problem der Spielebranche.

Leider ist es auch bei deutschen Filmen so, dass es nur sehr wenige Genres gibt die erfolgreich sind: Krimi und Komödie. Größere Geschichten kann man an einer Hand abzählen und sind zum Teil schon Jahrzehnte her. Trotz immenser Filmförderung (die der Spielebranche sicher auch gut tun würde).



weisauchnicht schrieb:


> finde ich sehr schön,das dieses free2play und konsolenschiff sinkt!
> Aber wird wie immer niemand daraus lernen....



Kommt darauf an was es daraus zu lernen gibt. Für Konsolen zu entwickeln muss ja nicht verkehrt sein und F2P ist aktuell nunmal eine der größten Geldmaschinen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von einigen (sehr) wenigen ausnahmen abgesehen, eben zb factor 5 und crytek, gibt bzw gab es doch kaum ein studio, das auch mal international auf sich aufmerksam machen konnte. und das in einem hochtechnisierten und videospieleverrückten land wie deutschland. das ist schon beinahe lächerlich.



Yager hat mit Spec-Ops: The Line doch auch international gut abgeschnitten oder nicht?


----------



## RodWeiler79 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht: ja um die Arbeitsplätze ist es schade, ABER: scheinbar gibt es 240 erfolgreiche Spielefirmen in Deutschland, und wenn jetzt ein Entwickler mal dicht macht wird so´n Fass aufgemacht. 

Ja, Crytek war vielleicht international bekannter als die z.B. Piranhas, aber die Piranhas gibts immer noch. Also heißt das doch auch, dass Crytek nicht nur keine guten Spiele gemacht hat, sie haben scheinbar auch kaufmännisch keine Ahnung, und/oder sich bei den prognostizierten Verkaufszahlen völlig überschätzt. 

Dann geschiehts einem Recht - und anstatt sich mit Ferraris einzudecken, hätten die Yerlis vielleicht mal mit der Community kommunizieren sollen. Gab ja auch in dieser Hinsicht viele Posts, die ausdrücken, dass die komplett an der Community vorbei entwickeln. 

P.S.: Wegen der Arbeitsplätze würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Die guten (angestellten) Entwickler finden sicher wieder Jobs. Herrscht doch ne große Fluktuation in der Branche. Schrauben die Bioshock-Entwickler nicht grad an Borderlands 1,5?


----------



## Fraiser_ (18. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube wenn Crytek unter geht, dann geht Deutschland nicht unter. Und die Chancen für junge Spieldesigner auch nicht. Auf einem so speziellen Arbeitsprofil wie die Spielebranche (und da gibts noch andere ähnliche) ist es heutzutage egal von wo man in Europa stammt. Da kann man heute locker von Rumänien nach Wales ziehen wenn man die Qualifikationen hat. Die einzelnen Länder sind nicht mehr so wichtig. Man muss nur mobil sein. Crytek hat im Moment auch schon ein sehr internationales Profil. Und so ist es bei anderen.


----------



## Kratos333 (18. Juli 2014)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> finde ich sehr schön,das dieses free2play und konsolenschiff sinkt!
> Aber wird wie immer niemand daraus lernen....



Ist das ein scherz?  In welcher Welt lebst du? Auf den Konsolen macht mal Geld - auf dem PC nicht. Mit Free2play spiele da macht man Geld auf dem PC. Punkt

Und wäre Crytek von vorne rein schon auf das "Konsolenschiff" mit Crysis 1 aufgesprungen dann wäre crysis 1 vielleicht nicht nur eine Grafikdemo für Highend PCler gewesen und es hätte sich sicher sehr gut verkauft. Man sieht doch was daraus geworden ist. CoD4 hat die komplette Shooterwelt verändert und lief super und sah auch noch sehr gut aus. Da kann ich auf die tolle Highend Grafik verzichten wenn ein Spiel grottig zum spielen ist. Sobald man "speed" aktiviert hat sind die FPS auf 10 gefallen. 
Ich kenne auch keinen persönlich der es gekauft hat. Die meisten haben es sich gezogen. Warum? Weil keiner Geld ausgibt für Spiele bei denen man sich nicht sicher ist das es nicht auf dem Rechner läuft und Crysis 1 war sowas von schlecht optimiert das nichtmal 500 GTX Grakas das Spiel flüssig darstellen konnten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juli 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ist das ein scherz?  In welcher Welt lebst du? Auf den Konsolen macht mal Geld - auf dem PC nicht. Mit Free2play spiele da macht man Geld auf dem PC. Punkt
> 
> Und wäre Crytek von vorne rein schon auf das "Konsolenschiff" mit Crysis 1 aufgesprungen dann wäre crysis 1 vielleicht nicht nur eine Grafikdemo für Highend PCler gewesen und es hätte sich sicher sehr gut verkauft. Man sieht doch was daraus geworden ist. CoD4 hat die komplette Shooterwelt verändert und lief super und sah auch noch sehr gut aus. Da kann ich auf die tolle Highend Grafik verzichten wenn ein Spiel grottig zum spielen ist. Sobald man "speed" aktiviert hat sind die FPS auf 10 gefallen.
> Ich kenne auch keinen persönlich der es gekauft hat. Die meisten haben es sich gezogen. Warum? Weil keiner Geld ausgibt für Spiele bei denen man sich nicht sicher ist das es nicht auf dem Rechner läuft und Crysis 1 war sowas von schlecht optimiert das nichtmal 500 GTX Grakas das Spiel flüssig darstellen konnten.



Crysis 1 sah zu seiner Zeit einfach genial aus. Und auch noch einige Jahre danach gab es nichts, was besser aussah. ^^ Allerdings ist es heute einfach technisch und optisch veraltet. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Aber schlecht optimiert war es nicht, da es auch auf mittlerer Detailstufe sehr gut aussah und auch sehr passabel lief. Und das auf Mittelklasse-PCs, die keine zig tausend Euro gekostet haben.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2014)

In Deutschland gibt es genug gute Studios.
Das Problem sind doch nicht die angeblich schlechten Studios, sondern einfach die dort gemachten Spiele. Diese sind noch nicht mal schlecht, wenn, ja wenn man deutscher ist.
Genau das ist eben das Problem. Die Spiele sind einfach zu deutsch, weil auch da oben in den Chefetagen nur deutsche sitzen, ohne internationales denken.
Was ist denn heute auf dem internationalen Markt so gefragt, richtig, eben diese ganzen Shooter Allerwelts Einheits Brei. Ist zwar fast immer der gleiche Mist, aber das sind eben die Sachen die international das Geld bringen.
Auch wenn es da immer das gleiche ist, aber darauf fährt eben die Welt ab und nicht nur ein paar Nischen Jungs in Deutschland.
Bei Crytek hat man doch gesehen das auch da der Verkauf eigentlich stimmt, aber wie gesehen, aufgeblähte Studios, höhen Wahn bekommen und 2 Brüder die nur scheiße Labern und von Marketing nicht wirklich Ahnung haben.
Sowas passiert dann eben, wenn Leute glauben sie können alles alleine machen, auch bei den Sachen wo man eigentlich keine Ahnung hat. Da hätte man mal in der Schule ein wenig besser in Betriebswirtschaft aufpassen sollen , oder zumindest den Bereich Profis überlassen sollen. Aber nein, man will ja zu zweit alles alleine machen. Da sieht man nun was man davon hat.
Das gleiche ist übrigends Ascaron so auch passiert. Vollkommen überheblich und arrogant waren die da, haben sich in nichts reinreden lassen. Und ja, falls einer fragt, das weiß ich aus erster Quelle. Das Ende ist jeden bekannt.
Und wenn Crytek nicht mal an gewissen Punkten voll Profis da ran lässt, wird auch da über kurz oder lang Schluss sein.
Die beste Grafik zu haben ist ja ganz schön, aber das reicht eben nicht.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Juli 2014)

800 Mitarbeiter sind wirklich ne Menge. Die werden wohl hauptsächlich an der Grafik arbeiten, denn in allen anderen Bereichen sind die nicht so herausragend.




Gwath schrieb:


> P.S.: in Mainz bei mir um die Ecke haben ja früher related designs Anno gemacht, sind jetzt inzwischen weg


Naja, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Die heißen jetzt nur anders und progamieren Browsergames. Weg sind Sie nicht, nur weg von "richtigen" Spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2014)

So viel gibt es in Deutschland nicht, die meisten machen so Browser- und Free-2-Play-Zeug, was bei mir nur Würgereiz auslöst.
Ein Entwickler der noch nicht erwähnt wurde und mir noch einfällt, das ist King Art Games (The Raven, Battle Worlds Kronos und bald The Book of Unwritten Tales 2).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mich würde wirklich mal eine tiefergehende recherche interessieren, woher zur hölle crytek die kohle für die ganzen übernahmen hatte und wie (bislang zumindest) die 800 angestellten bezahlt wurden.



Crytek hat ja nicht nur den Spiele bereich. Zum einen ist da natürlich die Engine, die weiterlizensiert wird an andere Spieleentwickler, zum anderen sind die auch im Rüstungssektor tätig - oftmals auch mit Lizensierungen für Simulatoren und Support. Was nahezu alle Artikel über Crytek falsch machen ist, dass sie nur die Verkauften Exemplare der letzten paar Titel rechnen. Das wird sicher den Löwenanteil ausmachen, aber das ist eben nicht alles, was diese Firma so macht.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2014)

Im Prinzip halte ich den jüngsten Yerli auch für einen Dummschwätzer. Es ist aber äußerst interessant und eigentlich einen Eintrag in der Wikipedia unter "Ironie" wert, 
dass ihm für seine einzige zutreffende Aussage, nämlich das "Grafik 60 Prozent eines Spieles ausmache", soviel Negativität entgegengebracht wird.

Wer's nicht glauben mag, Anno 1 NG regen sich die Leut noch immer über Downgrading, Auflösung und FrameCaps... auf.


----------



## schneemaennle (18. Juli 2014)

Wär eigentlich Schade um Crytek. Man kann von ihnen und Crysis halten was man will aber was die Technik angeht verstehen sie ihr Handwerk und bisher haben mich ihre Spiele (bis auf den Free2Playbullshit) wunderbar unterhalten, Grafikblender hin oder her.  Ich hoffe Koch Media springt ein. Nicht das am Ende EA sich die Überreste schnappt.


----------



## Aceego (18. Juli 2014)

Also Pleite geht man, weil man mehr ausgibt als man einnimmt, sieht man sich den Fuhrpark an kann ich meinen Teil denken. Crisis wird sicherlich ein Erfolg werden, fährt man dann aber weiter so wird es wohl wieder eienen Lizenzverkauf mehr werden...


----------



## ev3rest (19. Juli 2014)

Würd mich mal interessieren wie es um Kochmedia steht. Mit Metro und Saintsrow haben sie sich die genau richtigen Schnäpchen geschnappt. Der Wille für Blockbuster Titel ist da.  Nun haben sie Yager am Start und auch evtl. Cryteks Homefront.  Kann Deepsilver weiter wachsen und evtl. eigene Studios in Deutschland eröffnen und zur Not Crytek Frankfurt übernehmen.  Ich kann da Kochmedia überhaupt nicht einschätzen was für möglichkeiten diese mit Deep Silver haben.


----------



## Proesterchen (19. Juli 2014)

> Wo es in Deutschland noch großen Nachholbedarf gibt, ist in der staatlichen Förderung der Entwicklung von Videospielprojekten.


Ja klar, was wir im Angesicht von möglichem wirtschaftlichem Versagen brauchen sind Subventionen! 

Aua.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2014)

Proesterchen schrieb:


> Ja klar, was wir im Angesicht von möglichem wirtschaftlichem Versagen brauchen sind Subventionen!
> 
> Aua.



oha
das läuft ja so schlecht in Kanada


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2014)

ev3rest schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren wie es um Kochmedia steht. Mit Metro und Saintsrow haben sie sich die genau richtigen Schnäpchen geschnappt. Der Wille für Blockbuster Titel ist da.  Nun haben sie Yager am Start und auch evtl. Cryteks Homefront.  Kann Deepsilver weiter wachsen und evtl. eigene Studios in Deutschland eröffnen und zur Not Crytek Frankfurt übernehmen.  Ich kann da Kochmedia überhaupt nicht einschätzen was für möglichkeiten diese mit Deep Silver haben.



Deep Silver mit Crytek und Yager im Schlepptau wäre dann natürlich eine Deutsch-Offensive unter den Publishern, wäre gar nicht so verkehrt, zumal mir DS als Publisher recht sympatisch rüberkommt, der noch nicht diese großen Ambutionen aufweist, wie andere, deutlich größere westliche Publisher


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Zum einen ist da natürlich die Engine, die weiterlizensiert wird an andere Spieleentwickler,



das ging eigentlich erst mit der ce3 los.
und wenn ich mir die liste von lizenztiteln anschaue, kann crytek damit eigentlich nicht wirklich was verdient haben. 



> zum anderen sind die auch im Rüstungssektor tätig - oftmals auch mit Lizensierungen für Simulatoren und Support.



das ist mir bekannt.
nur hätte ich da gerne mal zahlen gesehen. also was handfestes.


----------



## gamersince1984 (19. Juli 2014)

"Factor 5 war zum Beispiel bereits in den Achtzigern mit dem legendären Shooter Turrican überall auf der Welt erfolgreich und eröffnete 1997 sogar ein Büro in einem Vorort von San Francisco."

Factor 5 kann in den Achtzigern gar nicht mit Turrican erfolgreich gewesen sein, weil das Spiel erst 1990 erschienen ist und außerdem eine Originalentwicklung von Manfred Trenz auf dem C 64 gewesen ist. Sie haben Turrican nur auf dem Amiga konvertiert und nicht entwickelt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte mir ja gerne weitere Crysis-Teile gekauft, aber sie mussten sie ja mit Origin verdongeln.  Mein Geld haben nun andere bekommen...


----------



## Theclash1 (27. Juli 2014)

Am meisten schmerzt mich das Ende von Synetic


----------



## weisauchnicht (5. August 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ist das ein scherz?  In welcher Welt lebst du? Auf den Konsolen macht mal Geld - auf dem PC nicht. Mit Free2play spiele da macht man Geld auf dem PC. Punkt
> 
> Und wäre Crytek von vorne rein schon auf das "Konsolenschiff" mit Crysis 1 aufgesprungen dann wäre crysis 1 vielleicht nicht nur eine Grafikdemo für Highend PCler gewesen und es hätte sich sicher sehr gut verkauft. Man sieht doch was daraus geworden ist. CoD4 hat die komplette Shooterwelt verändert und lief super und sah auch noch sehr gut aus. Da kann ich auf die tolle Highend Grafik verzichten wenn ein Spiel grottig zum spielen ist. Sobald man "speed" aktiviert hat sind die FPS auf 10 gefallen.
> Ich kenne auch keinen persönlich der es gekauft hat. Die meisten haben es sich gezogen. Warum? Weil keiner Geld ausgibt für Spiele bei denen man sich nicht sicher ist das es nicht auf dem Rechner läuft und Crysis 1 war sowas von schlecht optimiert das nichtmal 500 GTX Grakas das Spiel flüssig darstellen konnten.


Hab's erst jetzt gelesen,weil pc games mittlerweile aus meinen Lesezeichen geflogen ist!
Zum Thema!Natürlich hast du vollkommen recht,hey,Crytek war ja vollkommen pleite und hat von luft gelebt bis crysis 2...../Ironie


----------

